# Best cordless hammer drill for occasional use



## jaym3 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi guys, need some help.

I am finishing a basement, building a deck, few other things and my old 12v mastercraft drill isn't cutting it. I am looking for a new drill.

I will be using it for occasional concrete / brick drilling but nothing too drastic, it doesn't need to make giant holes in it. For the most part it will be used for woodworking with 2x4s, 2x6's, 4x4's, etc.

I was looking at Dewalt's line of cordless 18v and 36v hammer drills because I can use them for both hammer drilling and regular drilling / driving. Having one tool to do both is great. Then for weaker jobs I'd just keep using my mastercraft.

I am not sure how well the cordless will hold up to masonry. I figure, and this is my reasoning, why would they make a cordless hammer drill if they couldn't do it? 

Anyway I am looking for some advice on this. I'd consider a corded drill / hammer drill but then I lose that versatility that I like, and the mastercraft I have just can't hold up, period.

Thanks!

-J


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

I've used the Dewalt 18v hammer drill to tapcon the baseplates in basement concrete with no problems at all. Plenty of torque and a full charge lasts quite a while.


----------



## jaym3 (Nov 11, 2007)

Ok... do you think that it would be able to drill a 3/8 or 1/2 inch hole about 3 inches into concrete? Going to be building a deck this spring and need to pop some bolts into the house...

-J


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

If you use a new masonry bit...yes


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

If you are going to drill more than a couple of holes the a rotary hammer drill is your best.


----------



## Joba Fett (Aug 14, 2007)

I pretty much have all the Dewalt 18v tools. I used the DC925 hammer drill until I used a friends Dewalt DC 212 rotary hammer. Just get some good Bosch SDS bits, and you'll never pick up a cordless hammer drill again. The rotary is awesome.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

SDS Bosch bit RULE :yes: . I own loads of cordless 14.4,15.6,18 v
I USE a corded Bosch rotary drill, damn thing walks thru concrete like it was balsa wood:thumbup:


----------

